# A tale of two pans..



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2022)

I wasn't sure about whether to post in Breads or Cast Iron Cooking so I tossed a coin and Breads it is.
I wanted to try a variation of the sourdough recipe I've been using and also wanted to try a loaf on the C.I. baking pan.
I've been using an 80/20 mix of bread flour and white whole wheat for the dough and wanted to try using straight bread flour.
I also wanted to try a starter using straight AP flour.
I've been making bread without any salt at all but after the last bread I made the Mrs told me she really missed the salt, so I thought I'd try using a little, but not as much as the recipe called for.

Here's the mix:
200g active sourdough starter (I used Gold Medal AP)






600g lukewarm water (I use bottled) about 80 degrees
1000g King Arthur bread flour
1 tsp sea salt
2 tsp "NoSalt"





2tsp sugar
50g lukewarm water

Mix everything but the salt and the 50g water till it's a bit shaggy and let rest for 30 minutes.
Then add the salts and the 50g of water and mix well and let it rest another 30 minutes. Then you fold fold 4 times, cover and let rise 45 minutes. Do this 2 more times.
Divide into 2, shape into rounds, cover and let rest another 30 minutes, then put into floured, covered proofing baskets and into the fridge for the night. You're ready for a break by then anyway.

Next day let them warm to room temp for a couple of hours and if they pass the poke test you're ready to bake in a 475 degree oven.






I did the first one with the traditional Dutch Oven method. 20 minutes with the lid and about 15-20 minutes lidless.






The second one went on the C.I. baking pan. Foil on top for 20 minutes. Same bake time.






Final result; the one in the DO had a harder crust and a more done bottom.
They both taste the same.















Bottom line is that I'll be using the baking pan from now on. We like the lighter crust and it actually rose a little more while baking.
If you had the patience to get through this whole post, thanks for looking 
Have a wonderful day and don't be afraid to experiment, folks!

Dan


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 13, 2022)

I am loving that!! Sounds fantastic and the bread looks amazing. Very well done.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Apr 13, 2022)

Those look great!

I cook mine at 425 and the bottoms are no longer as hard as they were at higher temps.  I do them in to DO @20 minutes with the line then lid off till the crust gets to the color i like.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I am loving that!! Sounds fantastic and the bread looks amazing. Very well done.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert! I'm enjoying this breadmaking thing and constantly learning.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Those look great!
> 
> I cook mine at 425 and the bottoms are no longer as hard as they were at higher temps.  I do them in to DO @20 minutes with the line then lid off till the crust gets to the color i like.


Thank you, Sandy!
The only recipe I have calls for 475 but I've been thinking of lowering it next time.
 You know how recipes are. Take them with a grain of salt....


----------



## sandyut (Apr 13, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> You know how recipes are. Take them with a grain of salt....


for sure.  I think the original SD recipe I had said to start at 475 and reduce to 425 after removing the lid.  but I don't think our oven really cools all that fast.  I was getting pretty hard bottoms that were hard to slice - till I cut it to 425 for the full cook.

I also put the dough in a room temp DO.  The original recipe said to start with a preheated DO.  Between dropping the temp and doing the cold start, the bottoms are much more to my liking.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2022)

sandyut said:


> for sure.  I think the original SD recipe I had said to start at 475 and reduce to 425 after removing the lid.  but I don't think our oven really cools all that fast.  I was getting pretty hard bottoms that were hard to slice - till I cut it to 425 for the full cook.
> 
> I also put the dough in a room temp DO.  The original recipe said to start with a preheated DO.  Between dropping the temp and doing the cold start, the bottoms are much more to my liking.


Yeah, I've wondered about the pre-heated iron thing. I pre-heated the DO for this but the baking pan was room temp and came out with a better crust as far as I'm concerned, especially the bottom....


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice Dan.  Those both look great . Nice work .


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 14, 2022)

Very cool! They look amazing!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2022)

Fine looking loaves there, nice work! RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2022)

A little older thread but a fun read.

I was getting over-crisp dark bottoms until I put a cast iron griddle in the oven. Solved the problem. 

I bake at 450°F then drop to 425°F when I remove the lid on my bread roasters (two enameled chicken roasters I've repurposed). Dropping the temp buys a little more time for the loaves to more evenly brown.


----------

